# Going to island pets tomorrow, anyone need anything picked up?



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Going out to coquitlam so if anyone needs anything picked lmk

Or if you wanna buy anything I have for sale and you live out there now is the time....


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Going out to coquitlam so if anyone needs anything picked lmk
> 
> Or if you wanna buy anything I have for sale and you live out there now is the time....


Good timing! See our recent post regarding our IPU Pail Sale!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

got the stuff nm


----------

